# Mac Ibook G4 ne s'allume plus



## ch3ayba (25 Février 2008)

bonsoir

Je  suis nouveau sur ce site, je ne sais pas si je dois poster mon sujet ici ou pas, 

Voila jai un Mac ibook G4, je lai éteint normalement comme dhabitude, mais  quand jai voulu le démarrer le lendemain, il démarre normalement, le son let ventilo, mais rien ne saffiche sur lécran, il faut comme si il voulait démarrer un petit flash de  lumière sur lécran comme si il voulait sallumer et puis plus rien, il reste allumer  le bon de majuscule sallume) mais rien ne saffiche. Je ne sais pas quoi le problème cest que mon portable je lai acheter occasion donc pas de garantie, et même pas de cd de re-installation. Est-ce que vous pouvez maider SVP.

Merci à lavance.​


----------



## jerG (25 Février 2008)

Sans CD d'installation ça risque d'être compliqué...:mouais:


----------



## ch3ayba (25 Février 2008)

jerG a dit:


> Sans CD d'installation ça risque d'être compliqué...:mouais:


 

Oui j'en doute pas, maintenant. Le problème à changer maintenant, j'ai fait pomme+alt+p+r, maintenant il s'allume mais l'ecran  reste blanc.​


----------



## jerG (25 Février 2008)

Premièrement, entends-tu ton disque dur tourner?


----------



## ch3ayba (26 Février 2008)

jerG a dit:


> Premièrement, entends-tu ton disque dur tourner?


 
Merci pour tes reponses, j'entend quelque chose tourner mais je ne suis pas sûr que c'est le DD, je crois que c'est le lecteur CD​


----------



## jerG (26 Février 2008)

ch3ayba a dit:


> Merci pour tes reponses, j'entend quelque chose tourner mais je ne suis pas sûr que c'est le DD, je crois que c'est le lecteur CD​


Pour info le DD est à gauche (en bas, quand il fonctionne ça "gratte") et le lecteur optique en haut à droite (il ne tourne que s'il y a un CD d'inséré).


----------



## ch3ayba (26 Février 2008)

jerG a dit:


> Pour info le DD est à gauche (en bas, quand il fonctionne ça "gratte") et le lecteur optique en haut à droite (il ne tourne que s'il y a un CD d'inséré).


 

Merci beaucoup pour les info oui le DD Tourne, quand je mets mon oreille en bas à gauche je l'entend tourner.​


----------



## Pierrou (28 Février 2008)

Ce serait pas l'écran qui est mort ? 

Je sais pas, essaie de le brancher sur un autre écran ( si toutefois on t'a donné le câble fourni avec l'iBook ), ou sinon, attends un peu, et essaie de voir si, en appuyant sur les touches de réglage de son, ça fait du bruit... auquel cas, cela signifierait que l'écran est mort.


----------

